# 3 Days to Kill on DVD/Blu-ray May 20th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Available on Digital HD™ May 13 and on Blu-ray™ & DVD May 20 From

Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment
*



*3 Days To Kill*
“A stellar cast” (Jeffrey Lyons, Lyons Den Radio), including Oscar® winner Kevin Costner*, Oscar® nominee Hailee Steinfeld** and Amber Heard, lead this “undeniably entertaining” (Frank Scheck, The Hollywood Reporter) action-thriller. Costner plays a daring International spy with lethal skills and a hard-earned reputation for tackling the most dangerous missions imaginable. But when a seductive CIA operative (Heard) makes him an offer he can’t refuse, he’s forced to juggle his two toughest assignments yet: looking after his rebellious teenage daughter (Steinfeld), while hunting down the world’s most ruthless terrorist.

*Best Director - Dances With Wolves - 1990
**Best Performance By An Actress In A Supporting Role - True Grit - 2010 

Blu-ray and DVD Special Features
● Extended Cut (Blu-ray Exclusive)
● The Making of 3 Days To Kill (Blu-ray Exclusive)
● McG's Method (Blu-ray Exclusive)
● Covert Operation
● Theatrical Trailer

3 Days To Kill Blu-ray
Street Date: May 20, 2014
Prebook Date: April 16, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 2.40:1
Audio: English DTS-HD-MA 5.1
Subtitles: English / Spanish
Total Run Time: 122 minutes
U.S. Rating: Unrated Extended Cut
Closed Captioned: Yes

3 Days To Kill DVD
Street Date: May 20, 2014
Prebook Date: April 16, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 2.40:1
Audio: English Dolby Digital 5.1
Subtitles: English / Spanish
Total Run Time: 117 minutes
U.S. Rating: PG-13
Closed Captioned: Yes


----------

